# Sigma Lens Broke! What to do???



## STMel03 (Nov 1, 2009)

I've only had my baby(70-200 f/2.8) for about 3 months now and went to get it out of it's cozy home in my camera backpack.. And the lens is not attached to the camera anymore!! The coupler is, but the rest of it is laying there!! I've noticed before that it had some play around the coupler but never worried to much about it.. So now I'm wondering what the heck I'm suppose to do.. I doubt sigma will warranty it. But there is not a scratch on it and I didn't drop it or anything! It's was always stored in my camera backpack. Should I send it to sigma and see what they do??






















If you look at the coupler end there are only 3 tiny screws that support the entire weight of the rest of the lens. And to boot the thread into plastic! No wonder they failed!


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 1, 2009)

You'll have to send it to Sigma. The connection from the flexboard is broken, so the entire thing will likely have to be replaced, which means they'll have to open-up the rest of the body of the lens to replace it, and then likely check the alignment after all that futzing.

I agree that it's silly to have so little supporting the weight of the lens. My EF 70-200/2.8 has 4 screws, and I'm reasonably sure the internals are metal. You'd be surprised how many lenses are designed with plastic internals and a metal bracket though.

That and lemme take the time to say to everyone, see here, I told you Sigma has worse quality control! It's one of the ways they keep costs down.


----------



## STMel03 (Nov 1, 2009)

So I'm to assume I will be shelling out more money to fix my lens? Even though it's 2 1/2 months old and in perfect condition... I just can't figure out how this happened inside of my backpack! I carry that thing around like it's my child!!


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 1, 2009)

If it's not under warranty, yes, you'll be shelling money out. That sad thing is that it's likely to be lots of money, but still less than a new lens. (I'm getting my 10-22 repaired after dropping it with the camera body attached and it cracking like an egg; $600 repair, but the lens costs $1000 new, so...eh.) You pay through the nose for lenses that are constructed so well that this stuff doesn't happen. Sigma needs to keep costs down to compete.


----------



## icassell (Nov 1, 2009)

2 1/2 months old?  It should be under warranty still.  I have heard (although, fortunately, I have no direct experience) that Sigma Warranty Service is quite good.


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2009)

Basic product warrenty is 1 year (infact in europe I think basic is now 2 years though many places don't announce this recent change) and sigma give a basic 3 year warrenty on thier EX range of lenses.
So you well within you warrenty period for this lens - so use it. Get in contact with the shop you bought the lens from and go from there - or contact sigma direct. The most you might end up paying is package and postage - nothing more.


----------



## STMel03 (Nov 1, 2009)

I hope that's all I'd have to pay for...But I'm preparing myself for the worst.. Somehow I'm sure they will label it as misuse or something. I read the entire warranty card and it's not to clear. So I'm hoping for the best. One thing is for sure I'm never storing that lens attached to the camera again!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 1, 2009)

You SHOULD be covered under warranty if you have all your proof, you may just be worried for nothing.

Where did you buy it from, local by any chance?

Sometimes the retailer can get the mfg (or an area rep) to do something that the mfg would turn a customer down flat on if we were to ask the mfg for the same thing.

Just a thought.


----------



## STMel03 (Nov 1, 2009)

it was bought from Adorama... I only have one local shop and they don't carry much...


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2009)

So, was the lens mounted on the camera and the camera was at the top of the backpack, with the lens hanging down into the backpack? With no support at the objective end?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2009)

This is a good example of how they earned the nickname SIGnifcantMAlfuction.


----------



## JamesMason (Nov 2, 2009)

KmH said:


> So, was the lens mounted on the camera and the camera was at the top of the backpack, with the lens hanging down into the backpack? With no support at the objective end?



With it having a collar you would think the mount would be able to support fair weight tho. Sure its maybe a little silly to pack it like that, but for $700 (ish, i think) you would think that sigma could make it to take its own weight.


----------



## STMel03 (Nov 2, 2009)

KmH said:


> So, was the lens mounted on the camera and the camera was at the top of the backpack, with the lens hanging down into the backpack? With no support at the objective end?



There was a small lens in its case under it with a padded divider between them... It was a perfect fit... I'm still baffled as to what caused it to break


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2009)

Manufacture fault I suspect. A lens and camera should be perfectly safe when in a padded bag and mounted together since niether component is really acting on the other. The only times you would get problems were if you were very rough with your bag or you pulled from the bag very fast whilst the lens got snagged on something (and even then it would have to be down with some force to break the mount).


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2009)

I have had a Nikon 70-200 VR that I bought brand new in 2003, the week it came out. It has been used,and used hard over two years shooting on average 500 to 750 frames per assignment, two to three times per week, for two solid years, plus loads of personal abuse. It cost $1699 brand new with a 5-year warranty. It has probably exposed 100,000 frames for me. It has lived through three different Nikon mount bodies.

And this Sigma 70-200 came apart in the bag after less than 90 days of ownership? Not trying to dog on Sigma, but this is one reason their lenses cost half or less of a manufacturer's comparably-specified zoom lens. My feeling is this is not the first lens Sigma will have seen that has just fallen apart in exactly the same manner and location, and the warranty will be honored by Sigma.


----------



## STMel03 (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish I was able to afford the Nikon lens...but getting married and then preparing to move to another state does a number one my photography budget... I'll be getting ahold of sigma tomorrow.. Wish me luck!


----------



## Montana (Nov 3, 2009)

I wish you luck, but man......I can see them accusing you of dropping that thing.  I am trying to get my head around it myself, not calling you a liar by any means; but you sure someone in the house didn't move your bag and drop it or something?  If that truely "just happened", that sucks.  Hopefully they won't give you any flack over fixing it.  Please report back and let us know the outcome.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 3, 2009)

Oddly enough, if you search the Internet for 'sigma 70-200 fell apart' you'll see quite a number of hits.

FWIW, I can't dog on Sigma because I've had nothing but great results with my 18-250. Let's hope they cover it under warranty and never happens again.


----------



## Montana (Nov 3, 2009)

Really?!?!  I didn't do a search, I should have.  Man, that sucks hairy nuts.


----------



## STMel03 (Nov 4, 2009)

Montana said:


> I wish you luck, but man......I can see them accusing you of dropping that thing.  I am trying to get my head around it myself, not calling you a liar by any means; but you sure someone in the house didn't move your bag and drop it or something?  If that truely "just happened", that sucks.  Hopefully they won't give you any flack over fixing it.  Please report back and let us know the outcome.



This is why I'm nervous about it so much. If I didn't know what happened and just looked at the lens I would have thought someone dropped it down a flight of stairs. To my knowledge no one touched or moved my bag. I did however just have my bag at my parents house the night before and that was the last time I was in it. 

I did get ahold of Sigma yesterday.. Not really much help. They weren't interested in answering any of my questions. They just want me to send the lens into them and they will get back to me. So to me... I'm pretty much screwed... On the plus side I forgot I added my camera equipment to my insurance policy before my honeymoon. But I still feel this is a problem Sigma should address.. I'll report back when they contact me..


----------



## icassell (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm  putting a nickel on Sigma honoring the warranty.


----------



## jdag (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow...that really stinks.  Any news yet from Sigma?

I bought that same lens and returned it in about 2 weeks in favor of the Nikon 80-200.  The Sigma was causing my D90 to freeze.


----------



## STMel03 (Nov 9, 2009)

nope...still waiting to here back from sigma... I'm debating selling the lens once its returned to me.. 

How to you like that 80-200?


----------



## FmrVette (Nov 9, 2009)

Derrel said:


> I have had a Nikon 70-200 VR that I bought brand new in 2003, the week it came out. It has been used,and used hard over two years shooting on average 500 to 750 frames per assignment, two to three times per week, for two solid years, plus loads of personal abuse. It cost $1699 brand new with a 5-year warranty. It has probably exposed 100,000 frames for me. It has lived through three different Nikon mount bodies...



My Nikon 70-200 VR gave up the ghost after 12 months of light duty.  The aperture blades stuck open.  It can't have 1,000 frames on it, total.

I returned it to Nikon service (shipping and insurance I had to pay for) and they covered it under warranty, it was away for a couple of weeks.  Not what one likes to see in a $1700 piece of kit.  I was shooting the Blue Angels at an airshow - and having the lens conk out didn't make for a pleasant day.  Unfortunately I didn't have a backup 70-200 in my bag .

There's a thread on it on FlickR 

Flickr: Discussing Overexposure. Why? (SOLVED! See end post). in Nikon D300 Users

It's a very nice lens, but even Nikon slips once 'n a while.

I think Sigma will cover the repair under warranty for the O.P.


----------



## jdag (Nov 9, 2009)

STMel03 said:


> nope...still waiting to here back from sigma... I'm debating selling the lens once its returned to me..
> 
> How to you like that 80-200?



Absolutely love it.  It barely leaves the camera body.  I would like to have the Nikon 70-200 VR or VRII someday, but they are significantly more expensive.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 10, 2009)

Any update?


----------

